# Muck Cart Converted to Push Sprayer Completed



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

[media]https://goo.gl/images/kqFUE3[/media]


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

:dancenana: very nice!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

This is a thing of beauty. Good job. You are going to love it.


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

wardconnor said:


> This is a thing of beauty. Good job. You are going to love it.


Thanks....Im actually a fan. I was also inspired by the push sprayer you built. I used the excel sheet you provided as a guide. Super excited to put it to use.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Gotboost15psi said:


>


That looks fantastic!!! I really like the piece of recycled weight equipment with the selectorize pin allowing you to adjust the height rapidly. Then, you have all of @wardconnor tank genius built into it. :thumbup:

I am constantly amazed at the ingenuity of the members of TLF on building their spreaders. Love seeing everyone's take on those.


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> Gotboost15psi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks! Much appreciated.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Awesome! Have fun with it!


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Awesome! What cart is that? I've been looking for something like that for this exact reason.


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

stotea said:


> Awesome! What cart is that? I've been looking for something like that for this exact reason.


Its called "little giant muck cart"

Here is a link to the build.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7558


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

stotea said:


> Awesome! What cart is that? I've been looking for something like that for this exact reason.


Here is a link to the Little Giant Muck Cart on Amazon.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks, @Gotboost15psi and @Ware.

I didn't initially notice that you actually welded on an expansion of the cart base/frame. That's definitely beyond my skill set (and tool set). Very, very impressive work!


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

stotea said:


> Thanks, @Gotboost15psi and @ware.
> 
> I didn't initially notice that you actually welded on an expansion of the cart base/frame. That's definitely beyond my skill set (and tool set). Very, very impressive work!


The initial plan was to use a 6 gallon tank which did not require any mods to extend the frame...however lead time was almost 2 months....so i just settled for the 12 gallon tank which was readily available. Lucky for me i didnt have to purchase any tubing to extend. I found use for that large tub support bar to extend it which was going to be trashed.


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

Looks amazing. How is the center of gravity? Seems like it would be in front of the axle, which would make it want to flip forward when pushing it. Or does the weight of the battery provide enough counter balance?


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

HomerGuy said:


> Looks amazing. How is the center of gravity? Seems like it would be in front of the axle, which would make it want to flip forward when pushing it. Or does the weight of the battery provide enough counter balance?


The weight of the battery and the weight of the pump positioned towards the rear of the tank balances it well...there is also 3 pre drilled holes on the frame where i can move the wheels/axles assembly forward to balance out the center of gravity.


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

I put about 2 gallons of water and it balanced out well....haven't filled it any higher.....wonder what it will do beyond that point.


----------



## twolf (Jan 25, 2019)

Awesome!

Weren't you aiming for 3 nozzles initially?

Also, one general question. The battery is 18Ah, which would give you 1 hour of 1.5A current. 
On the pump is says Max 10Amp - not sure what the real current would be. Somebody even suggested an upgrade to 5.5 GPM pump. So, what is the real run time for these devices you guys build?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Man that cart is awesome. I was thinking that it was just an old reclaimed cart that you just came across. I love this little setup that you have going. You will not be disappointed.

My run time @twolf ? I really do not know. I have never run out of battery. I have 20k feet and it has always lasted long enough to complete the job.


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

twolf said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Weren't you aiming for 3 nozzles initially?
> 
> ...


Yep my inital thoughts were to do a 3 nozzle setup. However after measuring I realized 3 nozzles would be much for only 5000sqf of lawn. I figured a 2 nozzle setup would be easier to manage and maneuver through tight areas. Also it required alot more work to design the boom mounting bracket to support a nozzle right in the center. So 2 nozzles turned out to be a win win for me.

As for run time i dont expect to be running it for more than 30 minutes to do my front and back lawn. I just installed a battery meter which should give me a better understanding on how the battery performs with rhe 5.5gpm pump.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Linked from the other post. I see you went with the 2 vs 3 nozzle and I gotta agree there.

A spray gun is clutch for corners, hard to reach areas, and mulch beds ( preemergent).

I sometimes use the spray gun to do a little extra preemergent along the edges of driveways and walkways. Around a 6 in swath.

Great project. If I had a smaller lawn I'd have made one up as well.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Gotboost15psi said:


>


Where does the tubing go underneath?

Also, how does that stand work in the back? Is it fixed in place, or can it move/rotate?


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

There is a port underneath for feed to pump.....the stand on the back is foldable. Fold it before spraying.


----------

